# Help me to choose a clarinet



## OldFashionedGirl

Hi! I'm gonna start to play the clarinet in a few months, and I have to buy one. I want a clarinet of good quality and in good price. I don't have money for spend in a expensive clarinet. I will appreciate your help.


----------



## PetrB

*Always spend more than you would like if you're thinking cheap. Here is why:*

an inferior instrument will not respond to the player so well, giving you little 'feedback' as to what, initially, you are trying to learn to control. The instrument's quality is the first in line as to being able 'to tell you' if you are doing it right or not, and that is from the very start of learning fundamental techniques.

If you get a far lesser quality instrument, you won't progress, you will get discouraged, and quit -- where if you had a better one to begin learning upon -- who knows?

What instruments are generally available in the U.S.A. compared to Europe can differ a great deal, including variants in general price. Anyone knowing about clarinets who checks this thread might benefit from knowing your general location.


----------



## SongQuestion

Hi OldFashionedGirl,

I posted the following earlier to another user that may be helpful to you:

"Hi KnulpJose, I don't know how useful this bit of info will be to you, but I have a short story to tell about when I used to play the clarinet during the late 90s. I used to play it during late elementary school into middle school. My mother bought me the Artley brand name instead of the Yamaha because it was more affordable at the time. 

I can honestly say that it was a mistake that made my music experience less desirable! I don't know if the Artley brand has improved or not, but I can honestly say that I had an extremely hard time getting decent high notes to issue from that instrument! Partly because of this, I quit playing it after Junior High for good! Almost everyone else had Yamaha clarinets, and they played high notes just fine, although the lower notes didn't seem to have the nice quality that my Artley clarinet did. 

Has anyone else had this experience with this brand name of instrument?"

I am NOT experienced in musical instruments, but that was personal experience from years ago. Hope it helps!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

You're so right PetrB, but the problem is that the amount of money I have is not much, and a clarinet of great quality cost too much. I think I have to save money. Thanks for your comment.

SongQuestion: I have read your comment in the violin or clarinet thread. Now I have in mind not to buy a Artley Brand clarinet. Thanks for you comment.


----------



## Ukko

According to my clarinetist friend, Yamaha makes very good student and intermediate clarinets. The first-to-appear problems with many of the cheaper student instruments: clunky keywork, and drilling that results in off-pitch notes.


----------



## PetrB

OldFashionedGirl said:


> You're so right PetrB, but the problem is that the amount of money I have is not much, and a clarinet of great quality cost too much. I think I have to save money. Thanks for your comment.
> 
> SongQuestion: I have read you comment in the violin or clarinet thread. Now I have in mind not to buy a Artley Brand clarinet. Thanks for you comment.


There is another 'invisible line' on both quality and price, i.e. good enough for a learner without holding the beginning student back. I only know, first-hand, about pianos, so am hoping a TC member who knows about clarinets well can give you the best recommendation.

The caution is to spend a bit more than (what is hoped for and usually) planned, like the typical request for a beginner violin _under_ four hundred dollars; under four hundred for a starter violin is usually the cut-off line between a workable instrument vs. a 'violin shaped object' you may as well turn into a plant holder


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Hi! I'm gonna start to play the clarinet in a few months, and I have to buy one. I want a clarinet of good quality and in good price. I don't have money for spend in a expensive clarinet. I will appreciate your help.


Look for a used Selmer, played by a serious musician who is getting a more expensive Selmer clarinet.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Thanks, hpowers! I gonna see if I buy a used Selmer.


----------



## david johnson

Noblet 45 & Noblet 40. Jupiter of Taiwan makes some nice equipment that used to cost a little less. There many good Buffet models. You will benefit most from selecting a top-line mouthpiece, regardless of whether you get a student model or pro level horn, and, of course, good reeds. Start on 2.5 strength align the reed tip with the mouthpiece tip. You can adjust that placement as you need. If the reed tip is too low, you tone is gross airy, too high and it is just as bad. Buy at least a box, 'cause you'll break many!


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Thanks, hpowers! I gonna see if I buy a used Selmer.


Selmers are some of the best clarinets one can buy. Buying one used, you get a great price.
You can simply buy a new mouthpiece and reeds; plenty of reeds! 

Good luck!!:tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

david johnson said:


> Noblet 45 & Noblet 40. Jupiter of Taiwan makes some nice equipment that used to cost a little less. There many good Buffet models. You will benefit most from selecting a top-line mouthpiece, regardless of whether you get a student model or pro level horn, and, of course, good reeds. Start on 2.5 strength align the reed tip with the mouthpiece tip. You can adjust that placement as you need. If the reed tip is too low, you tone is gross airy, too high and it is just as bad. Buy at least a box, 'cause you'll break many!


Thanks for the commentary, David! Very informative.


----------



## dgee

Talk to your teacher! They know about all this stuff AND they don't want to be teaching a student hindered by poor equipment


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

That's what I'll do. Thanks for your comment, dgee!


----------

